# Any experience with Omeprazole?



## Francesca Ferguson (Feb 3, 2019)

My Bichon x Jackie Russ has a stomach ulcer and been given 10mg Omeprazole daily. It seems to have made him worse, he is now only sick when he has it. He never vomits food, just the medication. It’s also given him a terrible tummy. He’s very weak and we have to feed him with a syringe and pasted food. The side effects list this as common but others have said it hasn’t affected their dog. I am going to call the vet tomorrow for further advice but I was just wondering seeing if anyone else’s doggy had the same side effects and if they stuck with the meds or the vet gave something else?

Thank you x


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My dog was OK with it. She was given it for the initial phase of treating chronic pancreatitis What about slippery elm? It soothes the stomach/gut lining - coats it with some mucous-like glop - though doesn't have the acid-reducing effect. I routinely use that for digestive upsets in dogs and myself. Is your dog's ulcer in the stomach, or lower down?


----------



## Francesca Ferguson (Feb 3, 2019)

I’ve ordered some slippery elm and Manuka honey, fingers crossed it will be here tomorrow. It’s on his pyloric sphincter at the base of his stomach. He had an endoscopy and the vet said it looked really nasty and she was surprised it wasn’t something worse.
Did your vet ask you to break the capsules or did it just go down whole?


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Francesca Ferguson said:


> My Bichon x Jackie Russ has a stomach ulcer and been given 10mg Omeprazole daily. It seems to have made him worse, he is now only sick when he has it. He never vomits food, just the medication. It's also given him a terrible tummy. He's very weak and we have to feed him with a syringe and pasted food. The side effects list this as common but others have said it hasn't affected their dog. I am going to call the vet tomorrow for further advice but I was just wondering seeing if anyone else's doggy had the same side effects and if they stuck with the meds or the vet gave something else?
> 
> Thank you x


My poodle Pepe was given omeprazole in 2017 as he was on steroids for anemia the only side effect I found was sometimes it made him very windy but he was prescribed it by a specialist vet to protect his tummy whilst on the steroids.i gave him the tablets whole. Sadly we lost Pepe in November 2018 due to kidney failure. I miss him and my other poodle Rusty a great deal who I lost in May last year as well. The house is very empty without them


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

My dog had omeprazole while on steroids he was ok on it. If the drug is making your dog ill I would take him back to the vet as soon as possible, my dog has had alot of drugs and some of the drugs have made him very ill but the vet has always managed to find a alternative drug to give him.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Francesca Ferguson said:


> Did your vet ask you to break the capsules or did it just go down whole?


The ones I had were tablets, and they went down whole.


----------



## Francesca Ferguson (Feb 3, 2019)

I took him back as he just couldn’t keep it down and the vet put him back on ranitidine, which she said wasn’t as effective and so many sites say it is pretty much useless. He hasn’t been sick today which is a blessing but he can’t walk and is really weak. I don’t know what to do. He’s just getting worse.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear your dog is so ill. Have you had a discussion with your vet as to what the prognosis is and exactly what is going on. It does not sound as though the treatment is working. I wonder if something else is going on.


----------



## Francesca Ferguson (Feb 3, 2019)

He’s had an ultrasound, an X-ray and and endoscopy and he’s got a really nasty cluster of ulcers. They dont seem too worried about him but he just gets worse not better.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear this . I hope it heals up soon. 
My neighbour's Yorkie is on this and he's had no problems.


----------



## Suzanne Churchill (Feb 8, 2019)

Francesca Ferguson said:


> My Bichon x Jackie Russ has a stomach ulcer and been given 10mg Omeprazole daily. It seems to have made him worse, he is now only sick when he has it. He never vomits food, just the medication. It's also given him a terrible tummy. He's very weak and we have to feed him with a syringe and pasted food. The side effects list this as common but others have said it hasn't affected their dog. I am going to call the vet tomorrow for further advice but I was just wondering seeing if anyone else's doggy had the same side effects and if they stuck with the meds or the vet gave something else?
> 
> Thank you x


my little dog has had endless tummy problems-also acid reflux (tossing head around, looking sickly and gulping). everything the vets prescribed - including omeprazole (gave her terrible dirrohea) - had other side affects, which the vets seemed to find hard to believe!!!!
I found it was essential I gave her a LOW FAT, grain free diet and avoided the meats she seemed to have a reaction to-beef, chicken, lamb-all to be avoided. so she now has a fish and potato, grain free tinned food. you have to look at the back of the packaging as lots of 'healthy' foods have say 10% fat content-you want to aim for around 3%. but I appreciate her symptoms have not been diagnosed as a stomach ulcer. and the diet for an ulcer may not be the same. we never did get to the bottom of what my dog's issue was!
you can use ranitidine on dogs - the human sort-VERY cheap! in the short term-and some of those white stomach mixtures for people-though, even when given by syringe, the dogs spit it out and it flies everywhere. I also give her a buscapan if she gets stomach ache (looks uncomfortable and stretches).
I also found the paste probiotics-available from Viovet on line - are brilliant, they seem to cure loose stools and regulate their tums. they are not cheap but my dog now just has one dose a week.
and what about CBD oil? there is a lot of info on line-and it helps with all sorts of issues-worth a try? 
I seem to have got my dog's problems sussed now with the strict diet, otherwise I certainly would be trying CBD oil.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Suzanne Churchill said:


> my little dog has had endless tummy problems-also acid reflux (tossing head around, looking sickly and gulping). everything the vets prescribed - including omeprazole (gave her terrible dirrohea) - had other side affects, which the vets seemed to find hard to believe!!!!
> I found it was essential I gave her a LOW FAT, grain free diet and avoided the meats she seemed to have a reaction to-beef, chicken, lamb-all to be avoided. so she now has a fish and potato, grain free tinned food. you have to look at the back of the packaging as lots of 'healthy' foods have say 10% fat content-you want to aim for around 3%. but I appreciate her symptoms have not been diagnosed as a stomach ulcer. and the diet for an ulcer may not be the same. we never did get to the bottom of what my dog's issue was!
> you can use ranitidine on dogs - the human sort-VERY cheap! in the short term-and some of those white stomach mixtures for people-though, even when given by syringe, the dogs spit it out and it flies everywhere. I also give her a buscapan if she gets stomach ache (looks uncomfortable and stretches).
> I also found the paste probiotics-available from Viovet on line - are brilliant, they seem to cure loose stools and regulate their tums. they are not cheap but my dog now just has one dose a week.
> ...


I'm rather concerned that you are advising on problems in animals that you know very little about, even a qualified vet would be reluctant to offer such advice. It's impossible to diagnose and treat animals over the internet and some of your suggestions are quite inappropriate ( for example, vitamin supplements for a dying cat.)


----------



## Suzanne Churchill (Feb 8, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm rather concerned that you are advising on problems in animals that you know very little about, even a qualified vet would be reluctant to offer such advice. It's impossible to diagnose and treat animals over the internet and some of your suggestions are quite inappropriate ( for example, vitamin supplements for a dying cat.)


actually ALL my suggestions have been 'ok'd' by my vet!!!!! the dying cat owner DID ask for advise on how to get food down his cat - all I can suggest is something I used for YEARS in a cat rescue (that a vet suggested!), that helped increase appitite etc.
I have got over 50 years experience in animal welfare., which should be of some use to people! 
what is the point of a forum if we are saying 'it is impossible to diagnose and treat animals on the internet'-all I assume members are ASKING for is comments from people who have been through the same issues, and some suggestions-that owners are free to ignore if they wish. 
Of course vitamins aren't going to rally a dying cat-but can be useful in pallative care.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Suzanne Churchill said:


> actually ALL my suggestions have been 'ok'd' by my vet!!!!!


Okayed by your vet for your animals - nobody else's.

Ranitidine and Buscopan can be useful in some cases but people MUST consult their vet before giving it. Please do not give any human medications described on the internet without checking with your vet regarding safe dosing and its appropriateness for the symptoms in question.

Buscopan is a contraindicated drug in some of the conditions that can cause abdominal pain. Indiscriminate use is not recommended, and what is safe and appropriate for one dog not be for another.


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Suzanne Churchill said:


> my little dog has had endless tummy problems-also acid reflux (tossing head around, looking sickly and gulping). everything the vets prescribed - including omeprazole (gave her terrible dirrohea) - had other side affects, which the vets seemed to find hard to believe!!!!
> I found it was essential I gave her a LOW FAT, grain free diet and avoided the meats she seemed to have a reaction to-beef, chicken, lamb-all to be avoided. so she now has a fish and potato, grain free tinned food. you have to look at the back of the packaging as lots of 'healthy' foods have say 10% fat content-you want to aim for around 3%. but I appreciate her symptoms have not been diagnosed as a stomach ulcer. and the diet for an ulcer may not be the same. we never did get to the bottom of what my dog's issue was!
> you can use ranitidine on dogs - the human sort-VERY cheap! in the short term-and some of those white stomach mixtures for people-though, even when given by syringe, the dogs spit it out and it flies everywhere. I also give her a buscapan if she gets stomach ache (looks uncomfortable and stretches).
> I also found the paste probiotics-available from Viovet on line - are brilliant, they seem to cure loose stools and regulate their tums. they are not cheap but my dog now just has one dose a week.
> ...


I had a toy poodle Brandy who I lost 14 years ago who had tummy problems which were thought to be caused by colitis. He was given Buscopan which like Ceiling Kitty said was prescribed by my vet and bought from the vets. Ok it was probably more expensive but at least it was specifically for him at the correct dosage and it certainly helped a lot. I have just lost my two darling toy poodles Rusty and Pepe last year in 2018 in May and November. Pepe who I lost in November was frequently at the vets the last two years and was under two specialist vets as well, one when he had anaemia and a specialist eye vet when he developed cataracts which unfortunately led to glaucoma and was on loads of medication some human eye drops but again all prescribed by Optivet. I would never have risked giving my dogs medication that wasn't prescribed by a vet.


----------

